# Wordpress users, do you have a favorite gallery plugin?



## Josh Katz (Jul 26, 2015)

If you happen to be using wordpress and have a client proofing section of your website, what are you using?  I'm going through my wife's website and want to add this type of feature.  Currently I've been evaluating Nextgen Gallery, proofbuddy, and sunshine photo cart.

Any thoughts or suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## selo (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, im looking for a plugin as well. I think sunshine photo cart is very interesting because it has a iDeal payment option. Do you have any exp. with it?


----------

